# Bobby, What's Up With The Varnyard Site???



## Jefroka (Dec 13, 2009)

This is what happens when I try the link: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## Fork (Dec 13, 2009)

he's probably in the process of giving it an update or an overhaul or something.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Dec 13, 2009)

wrong address inc is not necessary just <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.varnyard-herps.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.varnyard-herps.com</a><!-- w -->


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 13, 2009)

works fine for me!!


----------

